# Motorcycle transport



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Does anybody have any recommendations for UK to Spain transport for our motorbike? We did have a recommendation but the company concerned haven't responded to our email enquiries (I won't mention who they are in case anyone here recommends the same firm).

We are looking to transport the bike from Lincolnshire to Mar Menor area.


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Deefitz,
Contact a company called DSV
I used them and so did a friend of mine, good service and reasonable price.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd be surprised if this is the company which hasn't responded to you https://www.cartranspain.com/portal/services


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you both. Neither of those are the company concerned and we'll take a look at them.

Sunny Jim, do you have a link to that company? A search for DSV brings up a lot of results for a huge logistics company but nothing specifically aimed at what I need.


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi deefitz, I sent you a private message


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

I've just used anyvan.com to book a driver to bring my bike from Nottingham to La Linea. £634 was the best price I was given, basically people compete for the work and you get different quotes.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Worth checking Motor Cycle News for adds that cater for track days in Spain as a number of them bring the owners bikes down for them to ride here & they may well have room for another.
They will of course be very experienced in handling bikes.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.

Differing quotes is to be expected but one company (whose ad we found on these forums) wanted £8,500. 

That's more than the bike is worth!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Differing quotes is to be expected but one company (whose ad we found on these forums) wanted £8,500.
> 
> That's more than the bike is worth!


8.5k !
What world are they living in. :confused2:


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Way2Go moved my bike at the same time as our other belongings - all was transported securely and delivered unmarked. I know that they do part loads


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Relyat said:


> Way2Go moved my bike at the same time as our other belongings - all was transported securely and delivered unmarked. I know that they do part loads


I thought they were one-way self-drive?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

No. They load and unload and drive for you, as they did for us, and carry return loads.


----------

